# Using wing mirrors on RH drive when driving abroad



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

What can we do for better vision in the wing mirros when driving abroad and pulling out of a sharp junction. I often can't see a thing and hubby or one of my children (whoever's beside me at the time) has to be my eyes but I don't trust the kids to look properly. Is there something available that will enable me to see properly at junctions without relying on my passenger(s) who are often snoozing?

Our cab is a fiat ducato x250


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

you could install a camera.....or just kick your hubby up the ass and help you!!


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

how do you cope with the opposite situation in the UK?? simple - you adjust the position you approach the junction at. 

so do the same in Europe - or kick the passenger to help as BC30 suggests!!


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

fatbuddha said:


> how do you cope with the opposite situation in the UK?? simple - you adjust the position you approach the junction at.
> 
> so do the same in Europe - or kick the passenger to help as BC30 suggests!!


I don't ever come across the problem in the UK? It's a right hand drive and we drive on the left in the uk so why would I have trouble seeing pulling out?

I've tried adjusting position abroad but still can't see what's coming left when pulling out right at some junctions/ slip roads.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I know what you mean Snunkie. I tend to now try and position myself either at a 90deg angle to the road I am joining or at a very shallow angle if I can, and use the electric adjustment on the main mirror.

On my old van I bought a little mirror that mounted on the top of the mirror housing. It had two wide angle mirrors in it. It was only cheap, from a Chinese shop in Portugal and was of some use but not perfect.

There must be a similar, better product out there and I'd be willing to bet that a MHF member has one.

JohnW


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Simples ! 

It's the same difference, but round the other way ! :roll:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We tend to need more room and time to pull out with the trailer on, and where possible we will approach junctions at a more 'square' angle so that the view is better.

On most French junctions you really need an extra mirror on the nearside so you get a view of the carriageway/road you are joining, and if you look at caravanner's accessory shops you'll find a variety of bolt-on types.

We have the rear-view camera working which helps a lot in traffic, and Rita is a driver also and has a good eye for when to pull out.

This week, our son in the other Discovery has gone ahead and once pulled out can often give us the all clear to come out, but that doesn't help you.

Peter


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> Snunkie said:- I don't ever come across the problem in the UK? It's a right hand drive and we drive on the left in the uk so why would I have trouble seeing pulling out?


At 90 degree junctions you wouldn't, but an oblique angle makes it difficult whichever side the steering wheel is fixed, and irrespective of whether you are driving on the right or left.

Either here or in France if traffic is approaching obliquely from the rear left of a RHD van, the driver can't see it. 8O

I'm not sure we are understanding exactly what you mean. :?:

Dave

To answer what I think is your question, you can get small clip-on or self adhesive mirrors that are highly convex and show a much wider rear view. >> blind spot <<

Or you may be able to fit a towing mirror above or below the main mirror and adjust it to suit. >> towing mirror <<


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> > Snunkie said:- I don't ever come across the problem in the UK? It's a right hand drive and we drive on the left in the uk so why would I have trouble seeing pulling out?
> 
> 
> At 90 degree junctions you wouldn't, but an oblique angle makes it difficult whichever side the steering wheel is fixed, and irrespective of whether you are driving on the right or left.
> ...


I agree with Dave if one is using mirrors to observe the traffic, but I suppose a RHD driver can lean sideways and look out of the drivers window to see oblique traffic - not my preferred way.

The only real solution is to fit additional proper parabolic mirrors - like the ones trucks have to have by law, not the silly ones that stick to the lower quarter of existing wing mirrors, which are far too small, particularly on the left-side mirror of a RHD MH because of the distance from the driver's eye.

Parabolic mirrors give an approx. 45+degree view(but do shorten the apparent distance of the traffic, so need getting used to).

Parabolic mirrors were one of my first priorities when I bought my MH, because I had been used to having them on 7.5t trucks.

My personal view is that they should be compulsory on large MHs with restricted rear view as they are on trucks.

They also have the advantage that they give a better downward view of the road alongside the MH where there is a blind spot of a low overtaking vehicle which is just behind the side window view and which is below the view of a standard wing mirror.

Lucy

You have identified what is a problem for you, and many others. I firmly believe parabolic mirrors are the answer.

You will need to do some research about mounting them, according to what brackets you have. I was lucky because I found Mercedes mirrors which had the same contour as my wing mirrors and bolted straight on top. In extremis you may have to have separate brackets.

Geoff


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

> I'm not sure we are understanding exactly what you mean. :?:
> Dave


I know exactly what she means. In the UK in a RHD van the traffic on the nearest carriageway is coming from the right. You have perfect vision of that traffic because you are sat on that side of the van right next to the window, you have a good field of view even backwards if necessary. The other carriageway is also generally not a problem because you will normally be able to see that through your windscreen and passenger side window.

However when you arrive at a junction on the continent anything other than a 90deg angle and you're stuffed, you just don't have the angle to see the nearest carriageway out of the passenger window, If its a very shallow angle then the wing mirrors come into play.

JohnW


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

So far I have found that my dual electric mirrors move across enough to give me a safe view, they are of the long arm type, so stick out a fair way. 
Otherwise use what Nicholsong has suggested, you soon get used to them.

cabby


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

shingi said:


> Simples !
> 
> It's the same difference, but round the other way ! :roll:


But no it isn't different! You are driving a RH vehicle in the uk designed to drive on the left. Driving a RH vehicle abroad on a road designed to drive on the right is definitely not the same but opposite way around.

I've driven thousands of miles abroad and always have the same problem, I can't adjust the mirror far enough to see adequately. I have never had that problem driving in the uk in a RH vehicle on the left hand side. Think about it. You are in the wrong seat to get a good view at some junctions.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

We have fitted one of these it makes the job simple Click here


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Snunkie,

I'm afraid we'll have to agree to disagree over this. I understand what you're saying but is no different in my opinion than joining another road in the UK where the junction is at an oblique or very acute angle, or "sharp angle" as you described it. There are some junctions in the UK and abroad which seriously impare ones vision, but apart from varying ones approach angle to the junction, I don't think there's any magical answer, and certainly not one where any mirror is going to assist you.

Anyway, be careful and be safe in whatever country you are in. 
:wink:


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Snunkie,

I don't know the internal layout of your van but in mine I make use of the window behind the passenger seat and at junctions position the van to take advantage of said window.

It can be a little awkward at times though as I suffer a trapped nerve in my neck but, better than being trapped after an accident.

Take care and have fun.

Norman.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Lucy(Snunkie0 does have a point in that the closer one is sitting to a flat mirror the wider the is the field of view, so a right-side mirror for a RHD driver does give a slightly wider view.

However, when joining at an oblique angle(e.g. 45 degrees) I consider that even the slightly increased field of view is inadequate to safely rely on normal mirrors, for example it would be impossible to see a vehicle in lane 2, which had just overtaken a vehicle in lane 1, pulling back into lane 1. 

Lucy, there is no point in arguing about whether it is the same for RHD/LHD etc. because if you do not feel safe you have to improve things to your point of feeling safe.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Tucano said:


> Snunkie,
> 
> I don't know the internal layout of your van but in mine I make use of the window behind the passenger seat and at junctions position the van to take advantage of said window.
> 
> ...


I would not trust the image I get through the peripheral view from my varifocal lenses AND the distortion of double-glazed acrylic windows.

I would prefer to rely on wing mirrors and parabolics. Maybe because that is what i have been doing for years, on trucks and in the MH.

Geoff


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi.
Submarine Periscope ? This stows away neatly and can double as a wireless/tv/sat dish mount ,so,win win.
Tea Bag.
PS. I would have added "Sonar" ? but i think some cars already have a type of this aid fitted.


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

I "solved" the problem when my wife had to fly home from Spain urgently and left me driving our RHD motorhome (X250)

I bought two rear view mirrors with suction cups that allow them to stick to the inside of the windscreen (similar to those you sometimes see driving instructors use when giving a lesson so they can se out the rear window)

By a bit of trial and error, if you place these approx 2/3rds of the way across the inside of the windscreen on (your) left hand side and play around with the angles a bit, you can see that awkward blind spot when driving on your own.

Helped me anyway, and the mirrors only cost a couple of euros from one of those chinese-run shops that area bit like eBay in a shop! :lol:

Halfrauds in the UK, or similar, should do them.

Works for me .... hope this helps

Happy MH-ing
John


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We face that problem on our RHD French registered vehicle, we have found that mirrors may solve the problem IF you are totally trusting of what you can (and worryingly cannot) see in them......

Mirrors are an aid, but only an aid and the view that they give is dependent on a lot of factors such as your precise position every time you use it - if you move in the seat the mirror may well not be able to assist, however good the mirror is.......

Changing the angle is better IF YOU CAN, approaching at a 90 degree angle will improve vision markedly BUT on many roads to adopt that position means your cab is now on the "wrong" side of the road - with it's inherent dangers......

If you can look out through a window even if that is behind your left shoulder, that may help, but yes, there will be an amount of visual disturbance which you will quickly appreciate and decide how significant it is.....

Our over-sink window ought to be be brilliant, but it is not, it is just a tad too far back to give a clear view at the angle required by the road layout, the bit I want to see is behind the wall between the over-sink window and the habitation door, and the re is no escape from that.

So I do not think there is a single "one size fits all" answer, it is a combination made though trial and error (but hopefully no crunches) of different mirrors, changing body position, using other windows, changing the attack angle to the junction and of course, using the front seat co-driver, to warn you of approaching dangers and not just shout "STOP" if it looks pear shaped..... If they advise you; "car approaching, wait" rather than shouting if it looks unsafe.

Sorry, not a simple answer - but more an appreciation of the benefits of all the methods mentioned and maintaining an awareness of how restricted your vision may be.... 

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Dave

Obviously I am not against using all available information, but as you have pointed out, windows are not always ideally positioned for the view one needs and there is not always a passenger.

Trucks do not have windows and rarely a passenger but with many RHD on the Continent and LHD in UK they seem to manage - but with better mirrors than most MHs. Drivers of vans and trucks had, at some point, to learn to manoeuvre with mirrors only, forwards and backwards.

I think the court would not be very impressed with 'I could not see very well out of the kitchen window' or 'My passenger said it was OK to pull out'

Geoff


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

There cannot be a simple answer to this question, for so many different van layouts are involved. Someone said they look out of the window 'behind' the passenger... what window? My van like several others, has a concave mirror fitted below the normal large mirror and this can be of some help.
Truck drivers really go to town with mirrors which are essential not just for driving but also for reversing and depending on the country they are driving in, even have forward looking mirrors for overtaking.
The positioning of the van, convex mirrors and patience does seem to work for most people but nothing so far suits all. Some modern cars do have cameras that can see into blind spots but I am not sure when driving that repeatedly turning them on to check would be practical, even with a big screen.

Alan


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

I found recently when parking my van reversing into a space next to another white van I could nt see the van at all for a few yards until I had swung round a bit, not good, I cant explain it very well but I would like a view of the top rear side if that makes sense , my van is 2.85 height, coming to uk soon in my left hooker, any tips I guess stick to the verge !!! If I cant see at a junction because there was no space to "square up to it " I get out of my seat and go the the passenger side and look!! traffic will have to wait, better safe than sorry !!!


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We have had small cameras installed in the bottom of our wing mirrors.

One on either side gives me view of the front corners of the MH, which helps with parking. The other camera is set at an angle on the lefthand side so the I can see the road to the left on sharp junctions. It is not often used but it is there if required.


----------

